# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  تعلم صيانة الهاتف الجوال

## newbe

أبحت عمن يعلمني صيانة الهاتف النقال بصدق باي  مدينة بالمغرب

----------


## kariimphone

أبحت عمن يعلمني الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] النقال بel jadida

----------


## سالم العرباوى

مشكوووووووورا

----------

